# My Uber account was hacked just like another post on here



## mgen1965 (Oct 4, 2021)

I was on my way to pick up a ride, when I started receiving messages from within the app about the customer being a "distinguished customer" I was send codes to verify myself, then asked for my phone number. Once I gave my number, I was kicked off the app and unable to get back on. I have tried unsuccessfully at contacting Uber. What can I do?


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

It seems to be quite well established that any trip requests and messages regarding the status (distinguished, VIP, etc.) of a rider are scam attempts.


----------



## mgen1965 (Oct 4, 2021)

How do I get in touch with Uber? I've reported it on the site multiple times, I have not heard back. I mean, I was contacted through the app, it's crazy. Does anyone ever get their account back?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> It seems to be quite well established that any messages regarding the status (distinguished, VIP, etc.( a customer are fraud.


I've had the name as uber support
Dont ever tell anyone anything about yourself
You might try to get an appt at a hub
through your computer


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

mgen1965 said:


> I was send codes to verify myself, then asked for my phone number.


----------



## mgen1965 (Oct 4, 2021)

**** you asshole


Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 618523


----------



## mgen1965 (Oct 4, 2021)

I would understand being called stupid if I was contacted outside the ap. I was contacted VIA the app, I would not beli9eve hackers had the ability to do that, but hey, instead of helping, thanks for calling me stupid!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Two factor authentication is meant to try and stop hackers, but instead, most of the time hackers can just get people to turn over their 2 factor authentication checks by a convincing act of fraud.

Sorry you got hacked. Lots of people get hacked. The customer was most likely using the built in app messaging system with a fake name like "UBER" to send you messages through the app. Meanwhile he was trying to log into your account online. He's probably like "Please verify the code we sent to your phone" (after he tried to log in and into your account on the website and it told him to check your phone for a code).


----------



## mgen1965 (Oct 4, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> Two factor authentication is meant to try and stop hackers, but instead, most of the time hackers can just get people to turn over their 2 factor authentication checks by a convincing act of fraud.
> 
> Sorry you got hacked. Lots of people get hacked. The customer was most likely using the built in app messaging system with a fake name like "UBER" to send you messages through the app. Meanwhile he was trying to log into your account online. He's probably like "Please verify the code we sent to your phone" (after he tried to log in and into your account on the website and it told him to check your phone for a code).


Thanks. I hope its something I can fix. I may have to drive to Philadelphia to a hub if I don't hear back soon enough


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Those hackers have the ability to create an Uber rider account, then order a ride. Once you accept the ride they can communicate with you as they just did. Good luck with Uber. Unfortunately, they're just legal scammers so don't expect any help, other than a tutorial as to how to avoid scammers.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Illini said:


> Those hackers have the ability to create an Uber rider account, then order a ride. once you accept the ride they can communicate with you as they just did. Good luck with Uber. Unfortunately, they're just legal scammers so don't expect any help, other than a tutorial as to how to avoid scammers.


Some people who have contacted Uber were able to regain their account access and get their earnings back.

These scams are not legal. It's just that the scammers are seldom prosecuted.

They use access to your account to drain your earnings. This is theft.

Further, the unauthorized access to your account is an illegal act punishable in most states, and potentially even federally.


----------



## mgen1965 (Oct 4, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> These scams are not legal. It's just that the scammers are seldom prosecuted.
> 
> They use access to your account to drain your earnings. This is theft.
> 
> Further, the unauthorized access to your account is an illegal act punishable in most states, and potentially even federally.


I think what was meant is that Uber is a legal scammer


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

And Ya wonder why this place is dying....

People ask for help.
Get shlt on.

Welcome to UP.net
Where we will help you only after calling you a pillock, prosaic, and even stuporus. Cause we like to drag you down to a level where we can be all omnipotent and prudish. Dont forget to grab a cookie while your here! 

While your are busy trying to figure out what i said, you can look up obtuse while you're at it.

God knows most of you aint got a clue about "bigun typie wurds."


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

The people who have dwelled in these forums for years are quite stupid themselves. They aren't compassionate to someone new who comes here to resolve what they've come to learn is a common problem (yet who generally leave after they post their problem), and even if they do understand, they'd rather suck each other's bzalls by entertaining themselves.

Sorry to hear you got conned, but in the future, never give any personal information out over the rideshare platforms. The best that be can done is to have Uber reinstate your stolen funds and to change your phone number or buy a new phone entirely with a new phone number.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> The people who have dwelled in these forums for years are quite stupid themselves. They aren't compassionate to someone new who comes here to resolve what they've come to learn is a common problem (yet who generally leave after they post their problem), and even if they do understand, they'd rather suck each other's bzalls by entertaining themselves.
> 
> Sorry to hear you got conned, but in the future, never give any personal information out over the rideshare platforms. The best that be can done is to have Uber reinstate your stolen funds and to change your phone number or buy a new phone entirely with a new phone number.


Bravissimo bravissimo!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

mgen1965 said:


> How do I get in touch with Uber?


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

mgen1965 said:


> I was on my way to pick up a ride, when I started receiving messages from within the app about the customer being a "distinguished customer" I was send codes to verify myself, then asked for my phone number. Once I gave my number, I was kicked off the app and unable to get back on. I have tried unsuccessfully at contacting Uber. What can I do?


try this number 
uber support 1-800-593-7069


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

haji said:


> try this number
> uber support 1-800-593-7069


It was literally two posts before this.... 🤦‍♂️


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Also try contacting them on their FaceBook page letting them know your account was hacked.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

It is impossible to explain to anyone who blindly gives their personal info out to random text or calls , 
Why that behavior is dumb or some may say stupid.

When telling a child , hey don’t jump into that fire , cause you’ll get burnt , most don’t jump , but when an adult does not use their brain to make smart decisions , then I think a little joke about how dumb one’s decision is would be a decent response , without really saying , “ Hey dipshit ! , , Stop and think about what your doin before ya handover the keys to your kingdom .


----------



## mgen1965 (Oct 4, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> And Ya wonder why this place is dying....
> 
> People ask for help.
> Get shlt on.
> ...


thank you


----------



## mgen1965 (Oct 4, 2021)

haji said:


> try this number
> uber support 1-800-593-7069


Thanks! It took a while but I got through and I am being helped.


----------



## mgen1965 (Oct 4, 2021)

New2This said:


> View attachment 618539


Thank you! It helped


----------



## mgen1965 (Oct 4, 2021)

New2This said:


> It was literally two posts before this.... 🤦‍♂️


Thanks, I got in touch


----------



## mgen1965 (Oct 4, 2021)

Fromstartofinish said:


> It is impossible to explain to anyone who blindly gives their personal info out to random text or calls ,
> Why that behavior is dumb or some may say stupid.
> 
> When telling a child , hey don’t jump into that fire , cause you’ll get burnt , most don’t jump , but when an adult does not use their brain to make smart decisions , then I think a little joke about how dumb one’s decision is would be a decent response , without really saying , “ Hey dipshit ! , , Stop and think about what your doin before ya handover the keys to your kingdom .


It wasn't blindly, it was through the app while I was on the way to pick up the ride. You know, a mistake, you've never made one in your life? What a sad site this is. Some people were truly helpful and then there's guys like you with a need to feel better about yourself by belittling others. Another tough guy that wouldn't dare speak to anyone face to face the way you speak here. I got in touch with Uber and I am online now.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

glad to see you got it worked out.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> These scams are not legal. It's just that the scammers are seldom prosecuted.


LOL, I meant UBER are legal scammers.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

mgen1965 said:


> It wasn't blindly, it was through the app while I was on the way to pick up the ride. You know, a mistake, you've never made one in your life? What a sad site this is. Some people were truly helpful and then there's dicks like you with a need to feel better about yourself by belittling others. Another tough guy that wouldn't dare speak to anyone face to face the way you speak here. Go f*uck yourself, I got in touch with Uber and I am online now. You can eat sh*t and die of hemorrhoids, slowly.


Hemorrhoids.. Lol








Cheers!

Damn it. Goatse.Cx block chained.. 

Long live Goatse.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Okay calm down a bit, I think there have been over reactions in this thread. I am sorry to hear about your hacking issue. I would chalk this up to a learning lesson and just move on.

As far as reactions on this board. . .I would chalk it up to a learning lesson also. . When you post something , you are inevitably going to get some smart ass or sarcastic response. ..don't take it personally or you are going to get mad and stay mad on this board. . .


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Another thread gone to hell in a handbasket.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Well it was educational to this newbie.

It is hard enough operating a vehicle, an app, and finding pax... that incoming messages can get thru and throw you off.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

mgen1965 said:


> *** you **, thanks for being a dick


He really cant help it
We are really sorry but we have been here for a while and see this more than "we should strike"
There are 1000 warnings about it
Unfortunately newbies are still falling for it


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I bet the vast majority of Uber drivers never visit this site, especially before they start driving Uber. They come here when they have a problem (got scammed) because they are searching for help, they have no idea these scams go on until they are hit by one.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

mgen1965 said:


> thank you


This thread gets written by a new member three times a week


That's 156 each year.

It's hard for us to get excited over the situation


----------



## Nicknock (Oct 11, 2021)

mgen1965 said:


> How do I get in touch with Uber? I've reported it on the site multiple times, I have not heard back. I mean, I was contacted through the app, it's crazy. Does anyone ever get their account back?


Only way I ever got to speak with a human being on the phone was by going into the Trip Details of my ride history within the passenger app. Select any trip and scroll down to Safety Incident Reporting Line and click on “
Contact Uber's Safety Incident Reporting.
Line”, or just dial (800) 285-6172. Problem is, after listening to hold music for up to a half hour to speak with someone, they’ll just type it into a report that


mgen1965 said:


> I would understand being called stupid if I was contacted outside the ap. I was contacted VIA the app, I would not beli9eve hackers had the ability to do that, but hey, instead of helping, thanks for calling me stupid!


Same exact thing just happened to me from within the app. And the same geniuses want to bask in their superior intellect. I guess that’s just how Mensa members and Nobel laureates spend their time, making simple rideshare drivers feel bad about themselves.


----------



## Nicknock (Oct 11, 2021)

Nicknock said:


> Only way I ever got to speak with a human being on the phone was by going into the Trip Details of my ride history within the passenger app. Select any trip and scroll down to Safety Incident Reporting Line and click on “
> Contact Uber's Safety Incident Reporting.
> Line”, or just dial (800) 285-6172. Problem is, after listening to hold music for up to a half hour to speak with someone, they’ll just type it into a report that
> 
> Same exact thing just happened to me from within the app. And the same geniuses want to bask in their superior intellect. I guess that’s just how Mensa members and Nobel laureates spend their time, making simple rideshare drivers feel bad about themselves.





Nicknock said:


> Only way I ever got to speak with a human being on the phone was by going into the Trip Details of my ride history within the passenger app. Select any trip and scroll down to Safety Incident Reporting Line and click on “
> Contact Uber's Safety Incident Reporting.
> Line”, or just dial (800) 285-6172. Problem is, after listening to hold music for up to a half hour to speak with someone, they’ll just type it into a report that
> 
> Same exact thing just happened to me from within the app. And the same geniuses want to bask in their superior intellect. I guess that’s just how Mensa members and Nobel laureates spend their time, making simple rideshare drivers feel bad about themselves.


Whoops, sorry! Phone battery died in the middle of the first part, there.


----------



## Nicknock (Oct 11, 2021)

Fromstartofinish said:


> It is impossible to explain to anyone who blindly gives their personal info out to random text or calls ,
> Why that behavior is dumb or some may say stupid.
> 
> When telling a child , hey don’t jump into that fire , cause you’ll get burnt , most don’t jump , but when an adult does not use their brain to make smart decisions , then I think a little joke about how dumb one’s decision is would be a decent response , without really saying , “ Hey dipshit ! , , Stop and think about what your doin before ya handover the keys to your kingdom .


Hey, that’s helpful! You sent like a real happy fellow. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Nicknock (Oct 11, 2021)

mgen1965 said:


> thank you


Hahaha! Beautiful.


----------



## Nicknock (Oct 11, 2021)

mgen1965 said:


> Thanks, I got in touch


So, whatever happened? Same thing happened to me this past weekend and now I’ve just managed to schedule a Hub appointment NEXT WEEK. Did they testore your original driver account and did you get earnings back? Thanks


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> I bet the vast majority of Uber drivers never visit this site, especially before they start driving Uber. They come here when they have a problem (got scammed) because they are searching for help, they have no idea these scams go on until they are hit by one.


This is the thought process that separates you from the pack. Hence, you're moderating.


----------

